# هل ممكن ان نستعمل الهواء المضغوط عوض البطاريات



## tanji12 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بما ان البطاريات غالية التمن
هل ممكن ان نستعمل الهواء المضغوط عوض البطاريات
نسعمل الطاقة الشمسية لانتاج الكهرباء ونشحن به بطارية دات سعة كبيرة 200 امبير تم نستعمل
انفرتر inverter لتشغيل ضاغط هواء ليملء خزان سعة 1000 لتر تم نستعمل avitator يشتغل على الهواء المضغوط ليشغل محول كهرباء 3 كلووات





http://www.technolit.de/App/WebObje...t/ecm.ag/DL-Schlagschrauber-1-2”-“light”.html




فهل تنفع هده الطريقة


----------



## zamalkawi (14 ديسمبر 2011)

للأسف أخي لا أعرف، ولكن إحساسي يقول أنها نظريا ممكنة، ولكن المشكلة أن كفاءتها منخفضة على ما أظن


----------



## علي! (15 ديسمبر 2011)

المشكلة انك سوف تحول الطاقة الكهربائية الى الضاغط 

ولو استخدمت هذه الطاقة لتشغيل المنزل مثلا افضل من تشغيل الضاغط 

الا ان تقول ان هذه الطاقة المراد تكبيرها 


حسب علمي 
ان ظغط الهواء يمتاز بعزم كبير جداً وهو نافع 
لكن المشكلة تكمن بنفاذ الهواء بسرعة


----------



## tanji12 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> *هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2495695#post2495695#ixzz1gcttfb2i
> 
> *​*للأسف أخي لا أعرف، ولكن إحساسي يقول أنها نظريا ممكنة، ولكن المشكلة أن كفاءتها منخفضة على ما أظن*


شكرا على الرد


----------



## tanji12 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

> *هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2495695#post2495695#ixzz1gcusqby5
> 
> *​*المشكلة انك سوف تحول الطاقة الكهربائية الى الضاغط
> 
> ...


شكرا للرد واسال هل احد جرب هده الطريقة من قبل


----------



## محمد.المصري (16 ديسمبر 2011)

tanji12 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بما ان البطاريات غالية التمن
> هل ممكن ان نستعمل الهواء المضغوط عوض البطاريات
> نسعمل الطاقة الشمسية لانتاج الكهرباء ونشحن به بطارية دات سعة كبيرة 200 امبير تم نستعمل
> ...




هناك بعض العيوب في طريقة تخزين الطاقة عن طريق الهواء المضغوط

اذا ثبتنا الطاقة المخزنة بالنسبة الى الحجم
فإن طاقة البطارية 12 فولت 200 امبير ساعة تساوي 2.4 كيلو واط ساعة بحجم تقريبا 20 لتر
اما طاقة الهواء المضغوط تحت ضغط 50 بار و بطاقة 2.4 كيلو واط ساعة يكون الحجم مضغوط 440 لتر
تقريبا حجم الهواء المضغوط 22 مرة من حجم البطارية


و بالنسبة للكفائة
ان عملية تحويل الطاقة الكهربية الى ميكانيكية تم الى كهربية تقلل كفائة النظام
فإذا كانت كفائة تحويل الكهرباء الى طاقة ميكانيكية باستخدام الهواء المضغوط هي 80%
و كانت كفائة تحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية للهواء المضغوط الى طاقة كهربية هي 60%

فتكون الكفائة الكلية 48%

اما بالنسبة للبطاريات تصل الكفائة الى 90 % في الاستخدامات اليومية

اما الكفائة على المدى البعيد تكون ثابتة للهواء المضغوط اما للبطاريات الكفائة تقل مع الزمن لتصل الى الصفر 


و بالنسبة للتكلفة
تكلفة صيانة البطاريات مرتفعة 

اما تكلفة الهواء المضغوط تحتاج الى مستودع و ضاغط و تربين هوائي ...... اي تكلفة اقتصادية عالية


و بالنسبة للبيئة
لا تسبب البطاريات ضوضاء للبيئة على العكس من استخدام الهواء المضغوط
و لا تسبب ايضا البطاريات مخاطر على العكس من استخدام الهواء المضغوط الناتجة من ارتفاع الضغط




و مع كل ذلك توجد بعض الدول تستخدم هذه التقنية مثل دولة كندا


----------



## jomma (17 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> هناك بعض العيوب في طريقة تخزين الطاقة عن طريق الهواء المضغوط
> 
> اذا ثبتنا الطاقة المخزنة بالنسبة الى الحجم
> فإن طاقة البطارية 12 فولت 200 امبير ساعة تساوي 2.4 كيلو واط ساعة بحجم تقريبا 20 لتر
> ...



شكرا مهندس محمد على مداخلتك، وكما عودتنا فهي دائما مداخلات قيمة. لم ارى في حساباتك تأثير ضغط ودرجة حرارة الجو.
عموما حساباتي اعطت نتائج مختلفة نوعا ما، نظريا سوف نحتاج إلى خزان بحجم يضمن تدفق 0.63709 لتر /الثانية، بمعدل 0.0095656 كجم/ الثانية.:81:


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 ديسمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> شكرا مهندس محمد على مداخلتك، وكما عودتنا فهي دائما مداخلات قيمة. لم ارى في حساباتك تأثير ضغط ودرجة حرارة الجو.
> عموما حساباتي اعطت نتائج مختلفة نوعا ما، نظريا سوف نحتاج إلى خزان بحجم 163.709 لتر يحتوي على هواء كتلته 9.565929 كجم.:81:



*جزاك الله كل خير دكتور جمعة 

فعلا اختصرت بعض الأشياء في الحساب 
اعتبرت ان العملية عملية ايزوثرمية و ان الهواء غاز مثالي يطبق عليه القانون العام للغازات
و لم استخدم معادلة "فان در وليز " للتقريب
و كذالك لم احسب تأثير الضغط الجوي
و كانت النتيجة أنه يحسب حجم الهواء المضغوط ** V ** الذي يحمل طاقة فعلية مقدارها w من القانون




حيث P هو ضغط الهواء المضغوط و pa هو الضغط الجوي 


و اذا حسبنا تأثير الضغط الجوي ممكن كتابتة بالصورة الأدق



*


*فهل هذان القانونان صحيحان ام بهما بعض الأخطاء
و ان كان بها أخطاء فارجو أن توضحها لنا دكتور جمعة لنستفيد من علمك

و جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## jomma (18 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير دكتور جمعة
> 
> فعلا اختصرت بعض الأشياء في الحساب
> اعتبرت ان العملية عملية ايزوثرمية و ان الهواء غاز مثالي يطبق عليه القانون العام للغازات
> ...




بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد، المعادلنين سليمتين، الأولى تعطينا الشغل (الطاقة) اللازم لضغط الهواء إلى الضغط المطلوب، حقيقة ليس هذا هو المطلوب،
أما الثانية فتعطينا الــ EXERGY وهي الـ Potential of doing useful work، وهي موضوعنا. طبق المعادلة الثانية، وسوف تحصل على النتيجة الصحيحة يعون الله.:55:


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 ديسمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد، المعادلنين سليمتين، الأولى تعطينا الشغل (الطاقة) اللازم لضغط الهواء إلى الضغط المطلوب، حقيقة ليس هذا هو المطلوب،
> أما الثانية فتعطينا الــ exergy وهي الـ potential of doing useful work، وهي موضوعنا. طبق المعادلة الثانية، وسوف تحصل على النتيجة الصحيحة يعون الله.:55:



جزاك الله كل خير دكتور جمعة

الحجم المطلوب لتخزين طاقة مقدارها 2.4 كيلو واط ساعة تحت ضغط 50 بار يساوي
حسب المعادلة الأولى 440 لتر تقريبا

و حسب المعادلة الثانية الأدق في الحسابات يساوي 590 لتر تقريبا


و جزاك الله كل خير دكتور جمعة على تأكيد المعلومة


----------



## محمود بريم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك.....


----------



## jomma (18 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير دكتور جمعة
> 
> الحجم المطلوب لتخزين طاقة مقدارها 2.4 كيلو واط ساعة تحت ضغط 50 بار يساوي
> حسب المعادلة الأولى 440 لتر تقريبا
> ...



شكرا جزيلا مهندس محمد، حاصل ضرب الجهد والتيار هو وات وليس وات ساعة، إذا قسمت 590 لتر على 3600 (بما ان الساعة = 3600 ثانية)فسوف تحصل على معدل تدفق حجمي يساوي 0.163709 لتر في الثانية. فإذا كان لدينا التدفق مستقر فلن نحتاج لأكثر من هذا الحجم عند ضغط 50 بار. عذرا حساباتي السابفة كانت على اساس 2400 كيلوات وليس 2400 وات الأمر الذي انتج حجم 163.079 لتر بدلا من 0.163709 لتر. تم تعديل الرقم في المداخلة السابقة . المعادلة الثانية ليست الأدق، بل ان المعادلة الأولى لا يجوز تطبيقها، الفرق بين حسابات المعادلة الأولى والثانية 150 لتر ولا يمكن إرجاعه للدقة.
2400 وات هو رقم صغيرأ يعني 24 لمبة بقدرة استهلاكية 100 وات، فلن نحتاج إلى حجم خزان كبير (590 لتر) بضغط كبير (50 بار).
:81:


----------



## محمد.المصري (19 ديسمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس محمد، حاصل ضرب الجهد والتيار هو وات وليس وات ساعة، إذا قسمت 590 لتر على 3600 (بما ان الساعة = 3600 ثانية)فسوف تحصل على معدل تدفق حجمي يساوي 0.163709 لتر في الثانية. فإذا كان لدينا التدفق مستقر فلن نحتاج لأكثر من هذا الحجم عند ضغط 50 بار. عذرا حساباتي السابفة كانت على اساس 2400 كيلوات وليس 2400 وات الأمر الذي انتج حجم 163.079 لتر بدلا من 0.163709 لتر. تم تعديل الرقم في المداخلة السابقة . المعادلة الثانية ليست الأدق، بل ان المعادلة الأولى لا يجوز تطبيقها، الفرق بين حسابات المعادلة الأولى والثانية 150 لتر ولا يمكن إرجاعه للدقة.
> 2400 وات هو رقم صغيرأ يعني 24 لمبة بقدرة استهلاكية 100 وات، فلن نحتاج إلى حجم خزان كبير (590 لتر) بضغط كبير (50 بار).
> :81:



*
جزاك الله كل خير دكتور جمعة

و لكن العضو tanji12 أخطأ في سعة البطارية حيث تقاس ب الامبير ساعة و ليست الأمبير

*


tanji12 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بما ان البطاريات غالية التمن
> هل ممكن ان نستعمل الهواء المضغوط عوض البطاريات
> نسعمل الطاقة الشمسية لانتاج الكهرباء ونشحن به بطارية دات سعة كبيرة 200 امبير تم نستعمل



*و قد و ضحت خطأه في مشاركتي
*


محمد.المصري قال:


> فإن طاقة البطارية 12 فولت 200 امبير ساعة تساوي 2.4 كيلو واط ساعة




*حيث اني لم اضرب الفولت في الأمبير حيث الفولت في الأمبير هي القدرة و ليست الطاقة:70:
*
*
انما ضربت الفولت في الكمية الكهربية حيث امبير ساعة = 3600 كولوم
و هي وحدة طاقة و ليست قدرة
جول = فولت * الامبير * ثانية = فولت * كولوم
حيث القدرة تختلف في البطارية حسب مقاومة الدائرة الكهربية
لذلك تقاس جميع البطاريات بوحدة امبير ساعة و ليست امبير 
حيث تكون بطارية تعمل بقدرة 2.4 كيلو واط لمدة ساعة تم تفرغ تقريبيا
و ممكن تعمل بقدرة 420 وات لمدة 10 ساعات
فالقدرة الكهربية ليست صفة للبطارية حيث تكون كمية متغيرة أما السعة الكهربية للبطارية هي خاصية اساسية غير متغيرة (و لكن تتغير كفائة البطارية مع الزمن )

لذلك فإن التعويض في المعادلة
*




*عن w بوحدة الجول و ليست الواط*
*


و جزاك الله كل خير دكتور جمعة

*


----------



## jomma (19 ديسمبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> *
> جزاك الله كل خير دكتور جمعة
> 
> و لكن العضو tanji12 أخطأ في سعة البطارية حيث تقاس ب الامبير ساعة و ليست الأمبير
> ...



بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد، البطارية سوف تزودنا بـ 200 امبير لمدة ساعة وبجهد 12 فولت هذا ممكن، اما موضوع الخزان فيختلف تماما لأن الضغط سوف يقل عن 50 بار مباشرة مع سحب الهواء من الخزان ولن نتحصل على القدرة الثابتة وهي 2400 وات لمدة ساعة كاملة. بذلك لن يكون حجم الخزان مهما، المهم هو ضمان تدفق الهواء بمعدل 0.163 لتر/الثانية بضغط 50 بار، وتزويد الخزان بنفس المعدل لضمان ثبوت الضغط.:81:


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عثملى (6 فبراير 2012)

اود ان اطرح على حضراتكم سؤالى وارجو الرد عليه للاهمية القصوى لانه سيساعدنى فى فكرة اختراع جديدة وسؤالى هو
كمية الطاقة اللازمة بالوات لضغط كمية من الهواء مقدارها 2 متر مكعب فى واحد متر مكعب وما وزن الهواء بعد ضغطه


----------



## amani1969 (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذا الاموضوع


----------



## zamalkawi (6 فبراير 2012)

موضوع عن تقنيات تخزين الطاقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=311670


----------



## بدر الزمان فلاح (29 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع رائع ونقاش علمي رصين وقمة في الخلق والمعرفه ....بارك الله باستاذنا محمد المصري ... والحكيم استاذنا الدكتور جمعه


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------

